# Thanks Keith J. I can almost hold a Sch trial



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Keith J. I can almost hold a Sch trial, just need a helper now.......... Free beer for the helper














































just gotta make some blinds and get some locals interested in SchutzHund


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

come to montana and i will help ya. 

I like Bud light. 

=)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice set of jumps you got there.. Nothing like a cold beer after training!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope want him in eastern WA/OR!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Kieith Jenkins was kind enough to give me the official demensions.....

I can't really take off for any trials so I got a standing offer for free imported beer, hot food and Direct TV for any decoy/helper that shows up with a bite sleeve and a stick


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

better angle


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Is the goal the target for the dogs to slam the decoys into?









Nice setup! I'll bring homemade sweet treats and goodies if we can come play.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

before anybody asks, the puppers stay in the kennels while I'm at work or working one on one with them. at night they can be found on the bed, on the couch, on the lazy-boy.........


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

the nieghbors are great, an older couple who love dogs and hard of hearing......


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice job. You will need to finish the A-frame at the bottom and the cleats should go all the way across otherwise they look great!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Eli_DogNice job. You will need to finish the A-frame at the bottom and the cleats should go all the way across otherwise they look great!


ran out of wood......


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar
> ran out of wood......


LOL...I bet that is going to be an SOB to move around but it should be sturdy as ****!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm and I wanna come test out the A-frame. If it can stand up to HIS gallumping, it can withstand anything! (Is the ground actually SUPPOSED to thunder as they run by?)









Wanna come so I can enjoy hearing a Virginia accent. (That's a LIE-- wanna come to meet fantastic muscle-y toughie-grrrrl ERIKA!!







Whatta DOG!!







)


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGrimm and I wanna come test out the A-frame. If it can stand up to HIS gallumping, it can withstand anything! (Is the ground actually SUPPOSED to thunder as they run by?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we don't have an accent, it's ya'll that sound funny


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Move to Texas and I'll be there. You've already got "y'all" down, now learn "fixin' to".


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

'taint nothin


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

You left out "tumpt"...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

truthfully my accent is really flat, Yankee mom, Southern Dad and we moved around a bit, city country north south. I'll talk to a Northerner and they think I might be from Dixie and if I talk to a Southerner I might be a carpetbagger


----------

